
AT&T switches customers to more expensive plans without asking them first - rexf
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/11/att-adds-10-to-smartphone-bills-for-customers-with-older-plans/
======
u2wger
Altice Mobile's unlimited (50 GB) plan just costs $20 for Optimum Home
customers. Moved a month ago, so far so good!

